# An Important Bomb, Led By ZK



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Alright folks, it has been a little while since the last bomb to Dave and the troops. Why don't we all get together and send a little something to support those who are fighting for our freedom. Fire any time you wish, I will be firing on Monday, myself (and you KNOW that I can't leave Smelvis alone when a box is already going to his house :target: ). Lets see how many we can send next week. Just post your DC here!

1. Primetime76 (firing Monday, June 13)


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

1. Primetime76 (firing Monday, June 13)
2. Who Killed Thursby (I'll fire on Monday as well)


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ill see if i can put something together.... i suppose teaming up with zk maybe once or twice isnt so bad


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

HAHA I beat you! 
0311 0240 0001 8528 9008.

Or was it
0311 0240 0001 8528 9022
0311 0240 0001 8528 9015
0311 0240 0001 8528 5086
0311 0240 0001 8528 8995
0311 0240 0001 8528 8988


Just remember you got to get up pretty early...


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Not sure. Might have been

9405 5036 9930 0128 3724 08
9405 5036 9930 0128 3724 53
9405 5036 9930 0128 3724 54
9405 5036 9930 0128 3724 61
9405 5036 9930 0128 3724 22
9405 5036 9930 0128 3724 85


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dude...you have got it coming in a BIG way...just sayin'...

By the way, how was the Rons C stick?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll fire Tuesday


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

damn Dustin LMAO!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Dude...you have got it coming in a BIG way...just sayin'...
> 
> By the way, how was the Rons C stick?


In a non weird kind of way.... fantastic. I have the A, B, & C and they are all well worth it.

Oh and not much of a reviewer yet so they get classified as:
Fantastic
Great
Not bad
If you give me another one of those I will slap you


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> damn Dustin LMAO!


Got a little hyper today.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good to hear...since I have one waiting for me./ I had the A and it was good, got better as I went along. Have you had the regular "Sultan line" (either churchill or robusto)?? I smoked one of those yesterday and it was fantastic for a mild/medium smoke, and I am not much of a mild guy, normally. But it might just be my new favorite stick in that category.



titlowda said:


> In a non weird kind of way.... fantastic. I have the A, B, & C and they are all well worth it.
> 
> Oh and not much of a reviewer yet so they get classified as:
> Fantastic
> ...


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks to Dave I have two resting in the churchill size. Plan on lighting one up soon.

If you are in need of a B to try let me know.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

I will fire on Monday or Tuesday captain!:target:

Or maybe tomorrow..:noidea:


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

dont ask me how i know this but dave may or may not be getting a suspitious package on his doorstep tomorrow :spy:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Locked and loaded try to ship tomorrow but tues at the latest


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's but if you don't mind splitting this up Dave is Partners with Ron and I in this and needs an equal amount as we send together. Please if you would and Thanks guy's.

Dave


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Guy's but if you don't mind splitting this up Dave is Partners with Ron and I in this and needs an equal amount as we send together. Please if you would and Thanks guy's.
> 
> Dave


Ok ill send mine to Dave and get you next time


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Guy's but if you don't mind splitting this up Dave is Partners with Ron and I in this and needs an equal amount as we send together. Please if you would and Thanks guy's.
> 
> Dave


I'll send my end to Ron.

Is that fine?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sckfck said:


> I'll send my end to Ron.
> 
> Is that fine?


Ron doesn't send he helps in other way's behind the scenes it's just me and the other Dave that actually send the cigars bro.

Thanks:drinking:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Ron doesn't send he helps in other way's behind the scenes it's just me and the other Dave that actually send the cigars bro.
> 
> Thanks:drinking:


Oh.. Okay. I'll just send them to you.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sckfck said:


> Oh.. Okay. I'll just send them to you.


Thanks Alex!! :drinking:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Fire one!

Where's all your ZK "brothers?"


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Fire one!
> 
> Where's all your ZK "brothers?"


A member of ZK is working with Smelvis on a big event coming next week..stay tuned!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

It would appear I have no choice. Either way, there will be a day or two turnaround on my order, so they should ship Monday.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Will fire on Monday. Let me know which Dave to send to so we don't clog just one of them up.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Fire one!
> 
> Where's all your ZK "brothers?"


We are always watching......


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Primetime76 (firing Monday, June 13)
2. Who Killed Thursby (I'll fire on Monday as well)
3. Big Bull ( I'll fire on Wed.)


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

1. Primetime76 (firing Monday, June 13)
2. Who Killed Thursby (I'll fire on Monday as well)
3. Big Bull ( I'll fire on Wed.)
4. SckFck (no later than tues.)(smelvis):boom:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1. Primetime76 (firing Monday, June 13)
2. Who Killed Thursby (I'll fire on Monday as well)
3. Big Bull ( I'll fire on Wed.)
4. SckFck (no later than tues.)(smelvis)
5).kapathy (today)(owain)


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Vicini said:


> I'll fire Tuesday


yeah


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

0310 2640 0000 9601 2352 to owain


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> A member of ZK is working with Smelvis on a big event coming next week..stay tuned!


*Thanks Kipp*

New Raffle for the Troops to raise money for Dave (owaindav) is posted in the Charitable/Cigars for Troops Donation Forum - Please check it out and help raise some money for the troops - Thanks again Kipp for the promo and letting me semi "hijack" your thread.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Launching tomorrow


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Launching tomorrow or Wed.....sick yesterday and work sucks the next few days...


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine hit the mail today, gotta love the 3 day turnaround from CI.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Mine hit the mail today, gotta love the 3 day turnaround from CI.


Launched mine today as well...


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Waiting on an order. Will ship by end of the week


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

and off it went today


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

UPS is slowwww. It was mailed on the 13th, and it's still got 2 business days left.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

mine got delayed...waiting on a shipment to come that should have already....:rant:


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Dave (smelvis), sorry this is late, I am going to get a package out this week to your PO box listed under your avatar if thats ok.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

0310 3490 0000 7800 7271 on its way to Dave


----------

